# Top of NHS list, how many months to get an appointment



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick question for all those who have had IVF on the NHS. Once you reached the top of the list, how long did it take for you to get an appointment?

We're due to reach the top of the list in April (unless it comes down from the current 23 months, ha ha!) and I'm just plodding through this long wait and then trying to work out how much longer it will be after that. We're at GRI.

Also, if anyone has had the scratch, when do you get it? Is is the cycle when you get your DR injection or the cycle before?

Thank you in advance,

Sew it xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

List actually got longer when we were waiting unfortunately but I know it can get shorter too, we got screening appointments for 2 months after we reached the top x

There are 2 separate ones about a month apart, then you call up with date of your period and they will try and fit you in, although there are only so many slots per month xx

Don't want to sound negative but just to prepare you for a wait once you get to the top, no one told us this and all the extra waiting caused lots of stress, we just assumed you started once you reached the top x

Best of luck xx


----------

